# Western N.C. Ride this SAT DEC 12th on the "Thermal Belt Rail Trail" Spindale, NC



## Classic Cool Rides (Dec 6, 2020)

I'm trying to gather some N.C. folks including @DonChristie and his Hurricane Coasters entourage as well as some Upstate SC folks like Mark @auto1cycle2 and some Asheville area folks like @Roger honeycutt and some of the N. GA folks like @Sprockets and @deepsouth to have a Holiday Gathering and possibly a final 2020 Vintage BikeCruise in on the "Thermal Belt Rail Trail" meeting at the MID-Section in Spindale, NC on Saturday DEC 12th. https://www.thermalbeltrailtrail.com/
Spindale is at about "Mile 7" on a trail that stretches 13.5 miles from end-to-end.
Looking at gathering in Spindale at 9am and leaving to ride at 10am !
In front of "THE COOP" restaurant and "BARLEY'S TAPROOM and PIZZARIA" 
There is PLENTY of parking on the Main St. which runs right along-side of the Rail-Trail !!
After we ride there are numerous Eateries (WITH "Drinks" ) that we can gather to enjoy each other's company!
I figured we could ride out-and-back 1 direction (towards Forrest City) and then see who want to go the other direction (towards Gilkey) ... depending on those who have enough "energy" left in them ...
I am going to "TAG" some additional folks who are "regulars" at Don's Hurricane Coasters rides.
Let's see who is "IN" and we need to follow the Weather for sure! 
@jimbo53 , @Colby john ,@Oilit ,@wnc rider  , 
I'm sure I've missing some names ... please pass along this plan to others who would be interested!
Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 6, 2020)

Is gathering good these days? Illegal in California, can only gather with people in immediate household! Lame, rides cancelled out here! Stay safe


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Dec 6, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> Is gathering good these days? Illegal in California, can only gather with people in immediate household! Lame, rides cancelled out here! Stay safe



I believe it's still "allowed" outdoors without physical "confinements" ... when/If we all go to get some food and drinks afterwards ... we would be scattered about ... as far as seating arrangements .... but a loose meet-up along the Rail-trail and then riding with a bit of "natural spacing" between us should meet with all the requirements. Facemasks are required in restaurants to get to your tables ... then can be removed to eat, drink and chat. Wearing Facemasks while riding on the Rail-trail is loosely interpreted. While in public places, they should be worn. Open Air spaces and needing to breathe heavily to push these 60lb. beasts along the trail usually has some leniency.  Thx! CCR Dave


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Dec 8, 2020)

While the weather forecast seems to be improving with the chance of rain diminishing ... it would still be a chilly start in the 40's .... Plus: quite a few of our "regulars" who join up in Charlotte at the monthly Hurricane Coasters ride, can not make this date... and since most folks would be traveling 1 hour min. to 3 hours to make this ride ... I would rather the turnout be better than 4-5 riders. 
I will make the judgement call tomorrow evening ... to possibly postpone until the weather warms up, and more riders can join us.
Please check back ... it's 50/50 at this moment. Thank you, CCR Dave


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Dec 9, 2020)

*POSTPONED !!  This ride will be rescheduled to another date T.B.D. *
Talking to a number of folks ... there are many who can not make this ride ... who I initially thought could be part of it.  
Please watch the EVENTS postings here as @DonChristie *MIGHT* be posting the Charlotte Monthly Ride, Sunday (following day) ...
.. that would be a great alternative plan with Spindale NC being postponed !
Sorry for this news ... we WILL pull this off again in the near future.
Thank you! CCR Dave


----------



## Oilit (Dec 11, 2020)

Classic Cool Rides said:


> *POSTPONED !!  This ride will be rescheduled to another date T.B.D. *
> Talking to a number of folks ... there are many who can not make this ride ... who I initially thought could be part of it.
> Please watch the EVENTS postings here as @DonChristie *MIGHT* be posting the Charlotte Monthly Ride, Sunday (following day) ...
> .. that would be a great alternative plan with Spindale NC being postponed !
> ...



Thanks for taking the initiative on this! Looking forward to trying it when things improve!


----------

